# Frozen Britain -- BBC



## JohnG (Jan 8, 2010)

BBC image

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/8447023.stm


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 8, 2010)

I purchased some rather large libraries on DVD that are being shipped form England and the developer told me it was so bad over there there was no mail service on that day,and the shipping might take 2 weeks...... >8o 
I wonder if the Thames is going to freeze.


----------



## rjay (Jan 8, 2010)

Colder than the South Pole in parts of the UK today ... I live on a farm in the SW of England, half a mile from a main road, and have been stranded almost 3 days now because the steep road outside my house is just ice. Temperature never gets above zero so it òy®   ½Õí


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 8, 2010)

It's so cold here in Los Angeles (58˚) that I'm going to have to wear a long sleeve t-shirt for tennis this morning.

(Spoken with irony, not gloating.)


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 8, 2010)

> Cold and rough weather for the UK that isn't used to it I am sure


Sums up the current situation perfectly. 
Every time it snows this country grinds to a halt. Main routes are fine, it's just the thousands of minor back roads, city streets, lanes etc that are iced up.


----------



## kdm (Jan 8, 2010)

DynamicK @ Fri Jan 08 said:


> > Cold and rough weather for the UK that isn't used to it I am sure
> 
> 
> Sums up the current situation perfectly.
> Every time it snows this country grinds to a halt. Main routes are fine, it's just the thousands of minor back roads, city streets, lanes etc that are iced up.



The south/southeast US was the same when I lived there - very little snow removal so storms shut the city down (what few storms we had). Loved it as a kid, but not much fun when you have to work, travel, etc though.

Be careful on those icy roads.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 8, 2010)

And I was wrong - as soon as I got into the sun it was in the 70s.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 8, 2010)

hey Britain migth be cold but....outside here rite now its - 29C! >8o >8o >8o


----------



## dagovitsj (Jan 9, 2010)

Agree with Pzy-Clone!
Here's a video showing what happens when you throw out boiling water in the air in the coldest place in Norway at the moment (Røros -40 degrees!): 

http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/article3452149.ece (http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks ... 452149.ece)

And here's someone taking a bath in -17 degrees: 
http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/article3456274.ece (http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks ... 456274.ece)

Seems like there are some vikings left in Norway 

Cheers


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 9, 2010)

Quite - thank you Nick!

It's a good time to be composing at home, really....


----------



## cc64 (Jan 9, 2010)

dagovitsj @ Sat Jan 09 said:


> And here's someone taking a bath in -17 degrees:
> http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/article3456274.ece (http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks ... 456274.ece)
> 
> Seems like there are some vikings left in Norway
> ...



Wonder why she keeps her socks thought ; ) Come to think of it it's probably so cold that her feet being at 37˚ would probably stick to the ice. Ouch that would hurt. Being myself from a country as cold as Norway, i have fond memories of being a child and sticking my tongue on the frozen metal railings of our staircase. Grandma had to unstuck me with hot water. True story...

CC


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 9, 2010)

cc64 @ Sat Jan 09 said:


> dagovitsj @ Sat Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> > And here's someone taking a bath in -17 degrees:
> ...



haha yeah we all did that...my debut was with the mailbox. Ouch.
its a nordic rite of passage...since we dont have the chopped-off foreskin thing, we do our tounges instead.


----------



## cc64 (Jan 9, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Jan 09 said:


> haha yeah we all did that...my debut was with the mailbox. Ouch.
> its a nordic rite of passage...since we dont have the chopped-off foreskin thing, we do our tounges instead.




:D :D Well , i got real lucky and had both, if by chopped-off foreskin you mean what i think you mean...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 9, 2010)

cc64 @ Sat Jan 09 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Sat Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> > haha yeah we all did that...my debut was with the mailbox. Ouch.
> ...



well, ok...in case i was not blunt enough, yes...the penis. 
Well, anyway i had both too, but i dont consider myself lucky, in fact ..i want mine back. 
The tounge i mean . :lol: 

Incidentaly...I lost other skin being attached to the mailbox as well, here comes grandma with that boiling water ...but im sure she meant well.


----------



## bryla (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm also circumsized.... But only on the bottom half..


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jan 9, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ 10th January 2010 said:


> cc64 @ Sat Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Pzy-Clone @ Sat Jan 09 said:
> ...


That ought to teach you not to stick your penis into a frozen mailbox :twisted: Sorry, couldn't resist it :mrgreen:


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 9, 2010)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Sun Jan 10 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ 10th January 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > cc64 @ Sat Jan 09 said:
> ...



Well..neither could i :roll:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 9, 2010)

Nickie is right. Always thaw the mailbox first.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 9, 2010)

@Bryla:

"I met a man with two wooden legs. The feet were real." - Steven Wright


----------



## bryla (Jan 9, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## nikolas (Jan 9, 2010)

You know what? I opened dagovitsjs' link with the 'what happens with boiling water in cold temperature" and guess what got my eye:

The ad on the bottom right side! No idea what it means, but it does make you feel warm ,right? LMAO!

I'm off with my bike today, towards the beach to eat some fresh fish! CU later all! :D


----------



## bryla (Jan 9, 2010)

It's just an ad for the travel agency Apollo - so of course they are going to make you feel warm and wish for summer, so that you instantly book a helluva lot of trips for the summer, not even knowing if you can afford it or have the time.


----------

